# Recommend Epiphone Hardware upgrade?



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I have three Epiphone guitars that I plan to keep - a Les Paul Classic Goldtop (with open Gibson 57 classics installed), a 335-Pro and a Frank Iero Wilshire Phantomatic. The Goldtop bridge needs a little more adjustment room to get the intonation just right, and I thought if I'm going to do some hardware upgrades I might look at doing all three guitars. Not looking for the "best" solution, just reasonable upgrades to the stock hardware. So for anyone who's been down this road a few questions:

1. Tuners - They all seem serviceable. The Les Paul has Grovers, the other two Kluson style green keys. Not sure if this is where I'll get the most bang for the buck.

2. Bridge - definitely want to look at a reasonably priced upgrade here. Not sure where to begin.

3. Tailpiece - it's a hunk of metal - can't imagine it would change the tone, but I could be mistaken.

4. Pots / switches / wiring / input jack - Would like to do a pretty serious upgrade on the Les Paul (stock parts are uber-cheap). Would prefer to source a pre-wired kit rather than trying to assemble my own. I won't be touching the 335, but I've been thinking of changing out the kill switch button (noisy), and the varitone on the Wilshore for a "Big D". The stock Epiphone varitone has something wrong with it, the last position is almost inaudible. http://www.bigdguitars.com/products/big-d-varitone-switch

5. Pickups - I like the Probuckers on the 335 and the Les Paul 57 Classics are perfect. I bought the Wilshire because I liked the light weight and the neck, but other than that I'm thinking about making it my own a bit. Open to suggestions here - I'm thinking something lower output that would do some nice jazzy tones.

All feedback appreciated. If you know Canadian sources for any of this that would be awesome.


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

I'll talk to a couple, as there's enough here for a couple threads.
1. Tuners...folks like to tinker with tuners. My experience is limited but a properly setup nut will yield more bang for the buck for tuning stability. Before getting my nut files I've put Graphtec nuts on about 5 of my instruments. 
BTW I like Epi's Grovers and OEM Klusons, solid.

2. Bridge - presuming your intonation issue is ever present across string changes, for your preferred gauge, a wider excursion bridge setup can help. I'd also mention that saddle orientation is important. Sloped side of the TOM saddle away from the tail piece will maximize rearward reach for the E-A-D strings. I've seen TOM bridges where all saddles are oriented the same direction. and suspect bridge placement specs could be different for those, or just saddle assembly issues. ..orientation does not have to be one way. Typical these days is 3 one way, 3 the other.
My EPI would not intonate a .052" - close but no cigar.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Thanks @alwaysflat I think the tuners are fine. I've tried reversing saddles but no dice. 10-46 strings I think the bridge post placement is off a hair.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I bought a wiring kit for an Epiphone Dot here: https://www.staytunedcustomshop.com/
I was very satisfied with the kit and the service. He went out of his way to find some Gibson black top hat knobs for me as well. I put some Sigil pickups and the wiring kit in my Dot. It made a huge difference.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

Faber makes the best sounding ABR in the business. A proper vintage style ABR is one of the most significant tonal improvements you can make on a Gibson type guitar - and the Faber unit is the only one that has all of the warmth and sustain of the real vintage ones.

If you’re going to splurge on one high end component this is where you should spend it. With that said, they aren’t much more money than the bargain options.


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

BlueRocker said:


> Thanks @alwaysflat I think the tuners are fine. I've tried reversing saddles but no dice. 10-46 strings I think the bridge post placement is off a hair.


Its frustrating, I have one guitar was at the wall for 046 E. I stripped the saddle screw exploring the far side, but I lucked out on a standard type replacement. Not all 24.75 scale guitars are the same, its a nominal value that appears to approximate length. I've an old Hondo that appears near 1/8 shorter scale than my Epis.


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

fogdart said:


> Faber makes the best sounding ABR in the business. A proper vintage style ABR is one of the most significant tonal improvements you can make on a Gibson type guitar - and the Faber unit is the only one that has all of the warmth and sustain of the real vintage ones.


+1 for the Faber bridge. I installed one on my Epi Casino and not only did it improve the tone it got rid of an annoying rattle.
I'd almost do this upgrade before anything else.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Well it seems the Faber has fans, but will cost me (literally) more than I paid for the Les Paul if I get the full kit.


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

Perhaps Gotoh Nashville type, they're 14 mm wide vs the ~11.4 mm I suspect u have (at least that's the width on my EPIs) . Philadelphia Luthier appears to have them. You'd need to double check your bushing/post hole sizes


----------

